
VirusTotal slips on biz suit says Googles daddy will help the search for nasties - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/28/virustotal_enterprise_revamp/
======
RandomGuyDTB
I thought this was a really dumb attempt to troll HN but this is an actual
article so I don't even know anymore.

